# School Bus Question



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Before you read on, let me just say that I'm not complaining about buses stopping to pickup kids. I have no issue stopping for a bus that's picking up kids and I know that legally everyone has to.

So, with that said, what annoys the sh** out of me is when I see bus drivers using their lights to stop traffic so that they can either get out of busy side streets or help other buses get out of busy intersections. I've even seen some bus drivers stop traffic on the opposite side so that they can make a left across traffic. Are bus drivers allowed to use those lights like their own personal traffic cops?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

No. They are for allowing their passengers to safely board and exit the bus.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

What is wrong with giving the school buses the right of way???????


----------



## newsnut (Jan 10, 2006)

Nothing... this has absolutely nothing to do with who has the right of way or being polite to other drivers. Letting another driver out is one thing, but wouldn't you be annoyed if a bus came out of side street without warning, threw on the lights and then proceeded... not even giving you an opportunity to do the polite them? It was just a question about legality.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

It's not an issue of right of way, it's an issue of improper use of red lights.

Next thing ya know they'll be working road details.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

bus whackers.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

scabby whackers


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

All I know is the bus drivers that pull over and wave me onward are "_see, this is one of the good ones..._" And I give em a nice little beep and a wave.

And the ones that don't, the inconsiderate dinks that leave that looooong trail of commuters behind them in a revolting plume of diesel fumes are "_look at this fckn jerk....He cant pull over and wave us past?_"
And no thank you beep, and a wave of a different variety.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

You ride the short bus?!?!



KozmoKramer said:


> All I know is the bus drivers that pull over and wave me onward are "_see, this is one of the good ones..._" And I give em a nice little beep and a wave.
> 
> And the ones that don't, the inconsiderate dinks that leave that looooong trail of commuters behind them in a revolting plume of diesel fumes are "_look at this fckn jerk....He cant pull over and wave us past?_"
> And no thank you beep, and a wave of a different variety.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

i HATE buses! Most of the time they do pull over but half the time its a demo derby when the pull in out of the school. I would imagine its a shit job for single moms and retirees. When i was in school if you rode the bus you wrote dumb shit on the glass in the back and flicked off the drivers behind you. Now you have to deal with horny little shits that give blow job contests and get gang banged while Susie the bus drive listens to magic 106.7 and sings along to cold play...no amount of money would want me to deal with that crap even if it is just for 3 hrs a day.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> The only thing that annoys me about the school buses is,
> I remember back when I took the bus back in the day, we had a Bus Stop, where every kid in the neighbor hood meet the bus. Now, the damn bus stops at every drive way on the road to pick up and drop off the urchins. I mean come on, the friggin kid cant walk 100 yards down the street to a centralised bus stop?


I remember the same thing when I was kid...I used to walk two blocks to go to a bus stop, and it was the central point for two entire streets worth of kids. I wonder if it has to do with schools' higher concern with liability? Maybe they can't trust the children of today to walk a couple of hundred feet without getting hit by a car.


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> I remember the same thing when I was kid...I used to walk two blocks to go to a bus stop, and it was the central point for two entire streets worth of kids. I wonder if it has to do with schools' higher concern with liability? Maybe they can't trust the children of today to walk a couple of hundred feet without getting hit by a car.


When I was a young kid we used to walk to school 10miles each way up hill in 2 feet of snow....

Anyone have buses in their area that have the single clear strobe on top. Personally I think they are great...It really gets your attention in most road conditions especially from the side....Yeah i know _you couldnt see the_-big yellow school bus and red flashing lights...but the clear strobe does help.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> The only thing that annoys me about the school buses is,
> I remember back when I took the bus back in the day, we had a Bus Stop, where every kid in the neighbor hood meet the bus. Now, the damn bus stops at every drive way on the road to pick up and drop off the urchins. I mean come on, the friggin kid cant walk 100 yards down the street to a centralised bus stop?


AMEN to that, and to think I thought it was just my town that did this. In a 1 mile stretch I saw 18 different places where a bus stops. If the kids can actually SEE the other stops and people getting on the bus there is no reason to have another stop.


----------



## TacOps (Nov 28, 2006)

My town also has a million bus stops. What really gets me mad is when the bus stops at the crack house on a main road. It stops IN FRONT of thier house, not at the real stop. And in the winter all the punks can't wait outside for the bus, they wait in their house and do the inmate stroll outside when the bus comes. 

Oh well...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

We wouldnt want the lil' darlings to strain themselves before school, would we?


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

Killjoy said:


> I remember the same thing when I was kid...I used to walk two blocks to go to a bus stop, and it was the central point for two entire streets worth of kids. I wonder if it has to do with schools' higher concern with liability? Maybe they can't trust the children of today to walk a couple of hundred feet without getting hit by a car.


Exactly! Now the bus stops every twenty feet beacause lazy kids can't walk to a bus stop.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

REILEYDOG said:


> Exactly! Now the bus stops every twenty feet beacause lazy kids can't walk to a bus stop.


But if you do away with that, then they'll be stealing cars to get to the bus stop.


----------



## dave7336 (Mar 25, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> The only thing that annoys me about the school buses is,
> I remember back when I took the bus back in the day, we had a Bus Stop, where every kid in the neighbor hood meet the bus. Now, the damn bus stops at every drive way on the road to pick up and drop off the urchins. I mean come on, the friggin kid cant walk 100 yards down the street to a centralised bus stop?


I agree 100%...For junior high, I had to walk a mile to school every day..now they can't walk 20 feet..(oh no, I think I just started to sound like my father when I was a kid)

It is even better trying to get to work in the morning or afternoon..if you are off by 5 minutes, it will cost you 20 minutes because you didn't beat the bus to the stops.


----------



## EXTRACOP (Dec 30, 2006)

People are always talking about obesity in kids are these days. Make them walk to the end of the street for the bus, it may be the only exercise they get that day.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

End of the street hell ,let them all walk to school and save the taxpayers some
money.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

OK, I see your point, guys. However, don't you agree that traffic has increased tenfold over the past thirty years or so? I walked to the bus stop, too. There was a sidewalk. Amazingly enough, in the town where I live/work, there are few, if any, sidewalks. Ergo, these kids are walking in the street. Had two get hit in the past three years.

Aside from traffic. When I went to school (70's), no one was ever kidnapped walking to/from school. Unheard of.

We all remember playing outside until the street lights came on. Riding bikes to the local store, etc. If you have kids now, you should be able to understand that those things just don't happen anymore. Unfortunately. It is sad, but that's the way it is. Effin perverts have stolen a bit of every childhood in the country.

Personally, I would NEVER let my kids do the things I was allowed to. Ya just can't.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

I was talking to a local school bus driver and she stated that the reason there is so many stops is because the parents complain that: "I can't see out the window to make sure Johnny is OK if he is down the road at the bus stop"...So now there is a bus stop at just about every driveway...


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> I was talking to a local school bus driver and she stated that the reason there is so many stops is because the parents complain that: "I can't see out the window to make sure Johnny is OK if he is down the road at the bus stop"...So now there is a bus stop at just about every driveway...


We've got these parents too. But they're the same parents who couldn't tell you where Johnny is at 11 PM.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Q: Where is little Johnny?
A: Out with friends

Q: Which friends?
A: Um, I dunno.

Q: Do they live in town?
A: I guess so, I mean he met them at school.

Q: What are they doing?
A: I dunno


----------



## PO42PD (Aug 4, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> End of the street hell, let them all walk to school and save the taxpayers some money.


That doesn't work. Mommy and Daddy just drive them to school and create total gridlock in and around the school. I feel bad for all those people trying to get to and from work during that time that have to deal with all the clogged up streets just because the kid is too lazy to either walk to school or walk to a bus stop.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

no$.10 said:


> OK, I see your point, guys. However, don't you agree that traffic has increased tenfold over the past thirty years or so? I walked to the bus stop, too. There was a sidewalk. Amazingly enough, in the town where I live/work, there are few, if any, sidewalks. Ergo, these kids are walking in the street. Had two get hit in the past three years.
> 
> Aside from traffic. When I went to school (70's), no one was ever kidnapped walking to/from school. Unheard of.
> 
> ...


I grew up in the lovely city of Brockton in the 1980's (ugh). I walked to junior high and high school (1 mile). To me, that was the best part of the day, even in the cold, snow, etc. I'm sure there were quite a few "effin perverts" around. I didn't get hit by any cars, nor did I get molested. Evetrything is so over-sensationalized now, and kids are not taught, or do not seem to develop, any common sense. We all looked out for each other and had some common sense.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

REILEYDOG said:


> Evetrything is so over-sensationalized now, and kids are not taught, or do not seem to develop, any common sense. We all looked out for each other and had some common sense.


Exactly!!!!


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

REILEYDOG said:


> I grew up in the lovely city of Brockton in the 1980's (ugh). I walked to junior high and high school (1 mile). To me, that was the best part of the day, even in the cold, snow, etc. I'm sure there were quite a few "effin perverts" around. I didn't get hit by any cars, nor did I get molested. Evetrything is so over-sensationalized now, and kids are not taught, or do not seem to develop, any common sense. We all looked out for each other and had some common sense.


 Why all the lil bastards are so fat and out of shape now! Its only after a few stints in juvinal hall or prison where the get a chance to workout that theyre in better shape:mrgreen:


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

I see that all the time in Agawam -- the bus stops at every street along Rt 75; waits for 3 kids to cross, goes to next street, lets off 1 kid to cross, etc....

When I was in school, we had to walk a good distance. Now, I hear from my girlfriends daughter that they are hyper cause there is no recess due to the cold (no indoor gym at the school) and that I pick her up so she doesn't have to walk (I'm not walking that far with 2 kids in tow, not enough aspirin to cure the headache). I told her that I have a solution to that: She can come with my on my mile and half jog everyday that I go.


----------

